# First milling with new csm



## wdchuck (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's some nice little ash, my pop wanted some ax handle material, so they are a little over 2" thick, these were from 12"dia straight section, 44" long. It went pretty easy, except for one of the push handles snapped off just getting the mill on the guide board, sheesh, pvc?, what were they thinking. Saw went through surprisingly easy, but it is small wood.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2007)

cool, nice pics. I love the grain of nice Ash.

I've got a big slab waiting for my csm to show up.....


----------



## dustytools (Jan 20, 2007)

I like the looks of ash as well. Nice job. What type of mill has PVC handles?


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 20, 2007)

G&B, same one Aggie has, it mounts to the bar studs, nice and solid that way, but the 3/4" cpvc that connects the rubber handgrip to the frame is just wrong. I'll be drilling out the rivets that hold that in and getting the handgrip off, hopefully they didn't glue it on, some conduit should do the trick.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 20, 2007)

Yep, I was gonna suggest rigid conduit but looks like you already got it going on.


----------



## oldsaw (Jan 20, 2007)

So, you got that "special feeling" yet? I get a big "warm and fuzzy" every time I look at the wood in my garage. The feeling of accomplishment.

Good job, nice pictures. Keep it up, I haven't made it out for a bit, and with this weather (5"+ snow tonight), it may be a while yet.

Mark


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 20, 2007)

Freakingstang said:


> cool, nice pics. I love the grain of nice Ash.
> 
> I've got a big slab waiting for my csm to show up.....



Stang is getting a csm, cool. 

Nice looking ash, wdchuck. My brother has a 9' x 30" wide ash log waiting for me to come mill. Can't wait to get into it. Get a pic of the mill next time.


----------



## Vern (Jan 20, 2007)

nice job wdchuck looks real nice .......what kind of 
saw are you using ?


----------



## flht01 (Jan 20, 2007)

Freakingstang said:


> cool, nice pics. I love the grain of nice Ash.
> 
> I've got a big slab waiting for my csm to show up.....



So what powerhead are you going to use? About time ...


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 20, 2007)

Oldsaw, 12* is too bloody cold to get a warm fuzzy feeling about anything. 

What powerhead? some of you guys are gonna :bang: .....or  for this:



The 460, 24" bar.



I figured it wouldn't be harmful to try out this saw on such a small/short log. It did fine, what got my attention was the sound the engine made, heartier, not at all like cross cutting, wonder if sideways orientation has an affect. Will have to turn the oiler up a little more though, it's lubing, just not as much as it should be for the application.

GB mill, 44" rails, ...the 075 is the intended saw for the mill.


----------



## flht01 (Jan 21, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> ...
> What powerhead? some of you guys are gonna :bang: .....or  for this:
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry about the confusion wdchuck, the powerhead question was for Freakingstang (see quote below).

Nice setup, the 460 will do just fine on the smaller wood if you don't rush it. That's some really nice wood, any plans for it?

I really like the GB mill, looks like it would do better than the granberg on really long bar set-ups.



Freakingstang said:


> cool, nice pics. I love the grain of nice Ash.
> 
> I've got a big slab waiting for my csm to show up.....


----------



## TedChristiansen (Jan 21, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> I get a big "warm and fuzzy" every time I look at the wood in my garage.



Oldsaw,

That's true for me as well, though my wife has a different expression for it. She call's the wood "my precious." This phrase is from the Lord of the Rings. We laugh everytime we say it.

Ted


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 21, 2007)

flht01 said:


> That's some really nice wood, any plans for it?



Pops wants some ax handle material, there was an ash that was going to be firewood, but when the whole 'get a milling saw, and mill ' machine started churning I held off until it could be used for something better. There is quite a bit of elm on our place, that will be the next skinny wood I try.


----------



## olyman (Jan 21, 2007)

wdchuck--looks good--but get some hickory for the handles--why--cause every handle ive got in the past--of ash--had dry rot right up the handles--hickory doesnt get that--ever a hickory handle????--theyre a lot more--


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 21, 2007)

No hickory of size on the horizon, if one comes my way that would be my preferred wood for handles, but he asked for ash, and there was some available, so it worked out.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 21, 2007)

flht01 said:


> So what powerhead are you going to use? About time ...




084 with 41" for the big stuff....

066 with 28" for the normal stuff...


Might even try a little with the 7900 & 24" to see how it does.

I've wanted one for a while, and the g/f and mom pitched in to buy me one for Xmas....They weren't sure which one I wanted...so I got to order the one I wanted. I liked the looks of the GB mill better than the alaskan. Unfortunately they are on back order....Hopefully I'll have it in the next couple of weeks..

I've got a big slab from an Ash I took down about a month ago...(6 feet long x 38" wide). I want to make a nice coffee table for the guy that owns the property where I cut. He loves Ash trees and was upset when the big ash came down.

I also have a ton of other longs waiting...lots of white oak 20"-28"x 10', a couple red oaks 20" and 24" dia, and a couple nice straight Cherry 10 foot sections. I also have a red oak that came down about two months ago that is roughly 6-7 feet at the base...Should have a ton of wood in that one...but that one can wait for a while.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW, sure sounds like your gonna have your hands full Freak. Cant wait to see some pics of the big stuff.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 21, 2007)

flht01 said:


> So what powerhead are you going to use? About time ...





dustytools said:


> WOW, sure sounds like your gonna have your hands full Freak. Cant wait to see some pics of the big stuff.



Time is the one thing that is against me...Work takes up a ton of time, and the g/f gripes when I don't spend any time with her...lol.

I'll definately post pics. I've sharpened a couple chains like the granberg style...just waiting on the mill and a free weekend...

-Steve


----------



## flht01 (Jan 21, 2007)

Freakingstang said:


> Time is the one thing that is against me...Work takes up a ton of time, and the g/f gripes when I don't spend any time with her...lol.
> 
> I'll definately post pics. I've sharpened a couple chains like the granberg style...just waiting on the mill and a free weekend...
> 
> -Steve



I certainly understand about time, between work and weather it can be hard to work in milling. (haven't milled anything in 5 or 6 weeks)

I'm really interested in hearing your opinion on the 084 compared to the 066 so keep us posted. Hard to find a real clean 084.


----------



## olyman (Jan 21, 2007)

well, Steve--your just going to have to get her interested in chainsaws--sounds like no other recourse-----:yoyo:


----------

